# [dd] clonage de partition windows (Résolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

voila je cherche à cloner une partition win32 avec linux de taille inferieure à sa destination (le disque dur du laptop de madame qui rends l'âme, je le clone donc vers qui fonctione encore)

du coup pour se faire je me suis dis "hey, passons par ce bon vieux dédé (dd) )"

donc je fais:

```
dd if=/dev/sdi1 of=/dev/sdj2
```

ensuite un petit coup de gparted -> vérifier pour redimentioner la partition comme il faut, on résintalle grub et tout va bien ? -> et bien non

grub-mkconfig ne détecte pas la partition win32 avec os-prober

(j'ai bien mis le boot flag sur la dite partition)  , je me dis donc que je vais forcer ca dans un fichier /etc/grub.d/11_Windows

je met donc dans le fichier

```

#!/bin/sh

menuentry "Windows" {

    insmod ntfs

    set root=(hd0,2)

    search --no-floppy --fs-uid --set [mon uuid ici]

    chainloader +1

}

```

je colle un coup de grub-mkconfig  > /boot/grub/grub.cfg et je reboot, je selectione ma ligne "Windows" et la: écran noir, je n'ai même pas l'écran de démarage de win32

je me tourne vers vous car quand je demande du coté des forums windows on me dis "ah ben non c'est du linux la..." et quand je vais sur un canal irc linux on me dis "ah ben non c'est du windows la"   :Rolling Eyes: 

du coup je me demande si cette optération est vraiment si impossible qu'elle en à l'air (du moin sans passer par d'obscures outils tels que clonezilla ou les outils de migrations hdd->ssd )Last edited by Chr0nos on Wed Dec 10, 2014 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie avec partimage, qui fonctionne bien avec les partitions NTFS. Seul souci : il faut que la partition cible soit au moins aussi grande que la source.

Dans ton cas, tu devras d'abord réduire la partition source avec gparted, puis faire une image.

----------

## El_Goretto

Réflexe 1: bon, en première intention, moi j'aurais utilisé ntfsclone, parce que lui (et ses copains) gèrent pile poil ce genre d'opération quand source/destination ne sont pas de la même taille  :Smile: 

Réflexe 2: c'est un winXP ton machin? parce que les win plus récents ne sont plus mono partition.

Réflexe 3: l'ordre d'énumération (nombre, positions) des disques/partitions est le même avant/après? Car j'ai déjà du opérer un "déménagement" d'une partition XP d'un disque à un autre dans ce genre de scénario (comprendre que C: d'avant n'est plus le C: après), et bien c'est galère: ça se prépare à l'avance, et je n'ai réussi qu'une seule fois (mes tentatives ultérieures n'ont donné qu'un système win non bootable).

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien vu pour ntfsclone ! (partimage s'appuie sur des outils du même package si je me souviens bien).

Par contre, BIEN FAIRE ATTENTION A L'ORDRE DES PARTITIONS DANS LA LIGNE DE COMMANDE, ILS SONT INVERSES !!!

----------

## Chr0nos

alors c'est un peu exotique mais l'ordre des partitions à lui aussi changé

avant j'avais:

```

Disque /dev/sdh : 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 octets, 976773168 secteurs

Unités : secteur de 1 × 512 = 512 octets

Taille de secteur (logique / physique) : 512 octets / 512 octets

taille d'E/S (minimale / optimale) : 512 octets / 512 octets

Type d'étiquette de disque : dos

Identifiant de disque : 0xe0c5913d

Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdh1  *         2048    206847    204800   100M  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdh2          206848 122882047 122675200  58,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdh3       122884094 976773119 853889026 407,2G  5 Extended

/dev/sdh5       122884096 124981247   2097152     1G 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdh6       124983296 249344624 124361329  59,3G 83 Linux

/dev/sdh7       249346048 976773119 727427072 346,9G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

avec le windows sur le sdh2

maintenan j'ai:

```

sda1 : /boot (ext3)

sda2 : /        (ext4)

sda3 : windows (ntfs)

```

je vais donc jeter un coup d'oeil du coté de ntfsclone

edit ------

je viens de cre-creer la petite partition de 100Mo de windows 7 sur le quel le flag de boot se trouvais et ai copié la dite partition avec ntfsclone, je m'attaque maintenan à la partition principale

je pense que le noyeau windows ou je ne sais quelle autre vacherie se trouvais sur la partition de 100Mo ( un peu comme nos partitions /boot en fait )

merci pour le tuyeau en tout cas  :Smile:  j'espere que ça va marcher ^Last edited by Chr0nos on Wed Dec 10, 2014 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de ne pas changer l'ordre des partitions, sinon tu vas devoir au minimum chipoter dans le BOOT.INI, si ta partition n'est plus la première.

----------

## Chr0nos

pour l'ordre des partitions j'ai ma petite idée: un petit mappage de partition de derriere les fagots avec grub  :Smile: 

mais merci de m'y avoir fait pensser ^

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne sais pas si ça suffira : ça démarrera, mais après, Windows risque de ne pas s'y retrouver...

----------

## Chr0nos

maintenan que j'ai bien refait la partition du boot loader de windows: os prober me le détecte bien, j'ai mis a jours mon fichier de grub.cfg

seulement lors de la tentative de boot: rien, absolument rien (meme pas une loadbar de windows)

j'ai tenté de metre un coup de recuperateur de disque: échec cuisant (quel surprise de la part d'un outil microsoft en meme temps...)

pour le coup je commence à tomber à court d'idées :s

edit ----

j'ai fait un coup de bootsect.exe \nt60 D: /mbr

rien de mieux apres reboot :s

----------

## boozo

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> (...) je viens de cre-creer la petite partition de 100Mo de windows 7 sur le quel le flag de boot se trouvais et ai copié la dite partition avec ntfsclone, je m'attaque maintenan à la partition principale je pense que le noyeau windows ou je ne sais quelle autre vacherie se trouvais sur la partition de 100Mo ( un peu comme nos partitions /boot en fait ) (...)

 

Si c'est comme sur le mien y'a quelques mois, y'avait aussi 3 partoches et celle de 100Mo c'était juste pour le récup/backup automatique du système si ma mémoire est bonne + outils proprio pour le hardware il me semble. Mais j'ai aussi souvenir que j'ai dû jouer pas mal pour tout virer/redimentionner et que ça refonctionne avec plus qu'une seule (refaire - plusieurs fois - un mbr win, rebooter faire la répartion depuis le dvd $win - plusieurs fois - avec ses propres utilitaires etc... pour ensuite faire un dualboot propre avec tout qui fonctionne)

Je ne saurai pas te faire une checklist propre parce que j'ai dû jouer çà avec quelques nuits, et que c'était du oneshot... mais avec de la ténacité on y arrive   :Smile:  ( Courage néanmoins)

ps: au fait... y'a pas de efi (ni secureboot) activé au bios ? t'es bien en legacy au moins ?

----------

## Chr0nos

nop aucun EFI d'activé, je désteste vraiment ce truc, ca rends le boot vraiment incompréhenssible (deja devoir réserver une partition pour pouvoir boot :s whut ?)

vu que ca m'a rendu dingue j'ai finalement réinstall windows, plus simple :/

même si j'aurais aimé avoir le fin mot de l'histoire

----------

